# Opinions please?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay just trying to get a good quality pet/milker/brush eater. Would you choose Saanen/Alpine, full Lamancha, or a Alpine,saanen /oberhasli/Nubian mix.... The last one is pretty much a mut, but I kinda like mixes. All if them have great milking moms. Lamancha's has horns, which really don't bother me, but I would prefer one that didn't. The Saanen/Alpine one actually looks like Saanen...all white. Which one would you choose?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I would go with the alpine saanen cross, i cant get over the no ears om lamanchas. And i'll bet the all white will have really good tasting milk and plenty of it.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm assuming all are tested?
It's hard to say based on just breed. I'd look at age and see what the ancestry is like first to see what they milk out like or are these adults you're looking at? Which animal has the best ability to add something to your herd. Which buck would you breed them with? Or are you thinking of adding a buck (which would make that question pointless)? 

And then for me, it would come down to meeting them. Which one has a great personality or in lieu of that, which one won't give me any troubles on the stand.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd choose alpine/saanen most likely....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to choose the one that you like best. You want to enjoy looking at them and caring for them. Aminals are a lot of work so making sure you get the one that you personally like is most important.

Naturally keeping in mind your goals for milk, etc. 

If you would rather not have horns then don't get one with horns. You will be unhappy with a horned goat when preferring no horns.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im a lamancha fan...I love the tiny ears, sweet personalities and milk..But as already stated..go meet them..see who climbs in your heart the easiest..also which come from a tested herd...future plans...ect....then post pix cause we would love to see your new addition!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. Unfortunately meeting all of them isn't an option since 1 is on the Olympic Peninsula, one is up North almost to the Canadian Border, and the other is about an hour and a half south in the opposite direction south. All are tested...... I just don't know which direction I should go... I have some out if town family coming with me... and I do like the looks of the Saanen/Alpine cross.... I would use my oberhasli buck on her..... no more bucks for a little while.... I will definitely post pics


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would go with the Saanen/Alpine. They seem to be a good cross. Do you have any pics you could post and maybe we could help you choose which one? lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^agreed...photos would help


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Saanen/Alpine 1st pic and the other 3 are of the Lamancha's, I don't have a pic of the mix....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're all sweet. Tough choice. 
I'd say if you prefer without horns, start with the Alpine/Saanen and see what you think. If you don't like her, go for one of the others.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

If you are going to milk her, don't get one with horns, please.

The gentlest goat turns it's head the wrong way on the milk stand and you can get injured if that goat has horns. 

Can I just point out that if you want to feed them correctly, it costs the same to feed a good goat and a scrub goat? Have you thought about contacting ADGA and finding a breeder in your area? Even if they don't have something, they might know of someone who has tested their animals and are reducing their herd. A healthy animal is worth the extra $100 you might spend. 

None of the Lamancha pictures you posted are probably full Lamanchas. You rarely see Lamanchas with elf ears if they are full Lamanchas, those are mixes. Just because someone calls them "pure" doesn't mean they are. It doesn't make them bad goats - I love mixes too! But if people can't tell you the truth about a goat's breed, it makes me wonder what else they are not being honest about. 

Just things to think about.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cadence said:


> If you are going to milk her, don't get one with horns, please.
> 
> The gentlest goat turns it's head the wrong way on the milk stand and you can get injured if that goat has horns.
> 
> ...


I didn't think about the the horns being an issue with milking, since I prefer them without I probably shouldn't even look at them. I do agree they are probably mixed with something else. I'm leaning towards the Saanen/Alpine mix.... She is 4 months old, and I can potentially breed her in January/February. The other thing about the 1 in a half old mutt goat is that they wean them at 1 month old.... Too young IMO also, they said she was born in June, but can't give me a birthdate because they have too many goats to keep track of, so process of elimination leaves the Saanen/Alpine mix. Hopefully she will still be available tomorrow


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I would go with the alpine/saanen cross. I too am not a fan of horns. I have a wether that has horns and just the other day he gave me a black eye when trying to put him on the stand to trim his feet. He didn't mean to do it but he was at the right height and flipped his head at the wrong time. I have alpines and I recently purchased a sable saanen and I love her, she is so mellow and sweet, so I am a little partial.....lol.... good luck on your decision.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh Janeen...I like the looks of the alpine/saanen....and she should be a decent milker too....  

Myself, I don't care if they are horned or not....the girls I bought....2 are dehorned and one is horned. My buck and wether are both horned, as are any and all kids I have. Oh, and my saanen doeling is horned too, but if you prefer no horns, the alpine/saanen looks good to me .


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I would lean toward the Alpine/Saanen as well. Though that is mostly because the absolute heaviest milker I have ever milked in my life was that cross.  Of course that doesn't mean the one you are looking at will milk as much but it would make me lean toward her.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The Saanen/Alpine is cute  She looks like she has a really good topline and is well built. Would definitely like to see current pics if you get her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, what do you know they are gone Oh Well, I'm going to stop looking for now.... Maybe next Spring will be better...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Going to look at the mutt goat.... I have out of town family and friend here from Florida, not sure what will happen..? Pics soon if I get her....


----------

